# Zoya Satin Mini's Oh no!!



## DreamWarrior (Mar 26, 2015)

I took advantage of the Zoya mini deal they were having for their 2015 Spring line.  I love mini's.  Adore them.

However, when I got my package today, I notice a STRONG nail polish scent and knew right away something was wrong.

My polishes, were busted!!!  :scared:

I called Art of Beauty right away - I had to email them photos of the damaged products and they will replace them... the ones that survived are Rowan and Tove.

I'll post swatches as soon as can.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2015)

wow what a bummer! Hope you get your replacements soon!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2015)

Here is Tove.  Don't mind my cuticals... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally I'm all over them, but I fell asleep on the couch soon after painting my nails and never finished my mani.  Soooooo.... No top coat.  Just two application.  Its a true satin finish.  I'll post Rowan in a couple days.  Im gonna enjoy this beauty for a while. :wub:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2015)

beautiful! Love the shade!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's Rowan... again, I have a bad habit of falling asleep after painting my nails... Its just soo relaxing sitting on the sofa, painting nails, and waiting for it to dry... lol.











Its a true Taupe... lovely. matte with some light reflective properties... kinda dull, BUT it works.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

Wow, really very nice shades, your nails are looking awesome.... And that nail color suits to your hands.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

